# How to Answer Specific Spouse Visa Form Questions



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I am going to apologise ahead of time - we are getting closer and closer by the day to when myself and my wife will finally be applying for her visa and just wanted to make sure my understanding of how to answer some specific questions is okay. Sorry if these seem obvious to everyone else, I would hate to get something wrong and don't want to make a mistake.

Here are the questions and which form they pertain to.

*PERSONAL DETAILS FORM (VAF4A DECEMBER 2012)*

*On which date do you wish to travel to the UK?
*
Is it okay just to put October 2013 as we have not settled on exact date yet?

*7.21 Will your sponsor be travelling with you to the UK?*

Do we put yes here as I plan to fly out to Japan in October and travel back to UK with her or does it mean am I currently living in Japan returning to UK together?

*7.22 is your sponsor currently living in the UK? If ‘Yes’ when did he/she arrive in the UK?*

Do I put my birth date here as I am a British citizen or the date in 2012 when I returned to the UK after living in Japan?

*APPENDIX 2 (VAF 4A NOVEMBER 2012)*

*1.3 When did you first meet your sponsor in person?*

For the questions like above where it asks for dates is it always necessary to put the specific date or is just the month and year acceptable sometimes? I only ask because I cannot remember the specific day of the month for the question above but can remember the month and year. I can obviously remember when we first became a couple though.

*1.6 How often do you meet?*

Is it okay to answer in the following manner - "Originally met weekly/fortnightly whilst in Japan then lived together in Japan for 1 and half years - have met twice in last year and half due to being in different countries"

*1.25 Do you and your sponsor have any shared financial responsibilities?
*
What would this include? Does it matter if we do not as we don't at the moment?

*2.8 Do you intend to work in the UK? If yes please provide full details.
*
Would the answer be something like - "I plan to work in the UK. I have previous work experience in field X,Y,Z and plan to look for a job in that field but will not limit myself to just this employment.

*3.28 What is the address, phone number and email address of your sponsor’s employer? 
*
Do I have to provide a mobile number for my company or is a landline, postal and email address sufficient? Can I just put N/A in the mobile box?

Thanks for all the help and sorry for the long post.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Phantasmo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am going to apologise ahead of time - we are getting closer and closer by the day to when myself and my wife will finally be applying for her visa and just wanted to make sure my understanding of how to answer some specific questions is okay. Sorry if these seem obvious to everyone else, I would hate to get something wrong and don't want to make a mistake.
> 
> ...


Yes.



> *7.21 Will your sponsor be travelling with you to the UK?*
> 
> Do we put yes here as I plan to fly out to Japan in October and travel back to UK with her or does it mean am I currently living in Japan returning to UK together?


If you will be travelling together to the UK, write Yes here. 



> *7.22 is your sponsor currently living in the UK? If ‘Yes’ when did he/she arrive in the UK?*
> 
> Do I put my birth date here as I am a British citizen or the date in 2012 when I returned to the UK after living in Japan?


Yes you can put your date of birth or write "since birth".



> *APPENDIX 2 (VAF 4A NOVEMBER 2012)*
> 
> *1.3 When did you first meet your sponsor in person?*
> 
> For the questions like above where it asks for dates is it always necessary to put the specific date or is just the month and year acceptable sometimes? I only ask because I cannot remember the specific day of the month for the question above but can remember the month and year. I can obviously remember when we first became a couple though.


Put as close an estimate as you can. If you cannot remember the specific date, the month/year is sufficient. 



> *1.6 How often do you meet?*
> 
> Is it okay to answer in the following manner - "Previously lived together in Japan for 1 and half years - have met twice in last year and half"


Yes. 



> *1.25 Do you and your sponsor have any shared financial responsibilities?
> *
> What would this include? Does it matter if we do not as we don't at the moment?


Shared financial responsibilities include rent, joint bills, etc. As you aren't currently living together it is understandable if you do not have any.



> *2.8 Do you intend to work in the UK? If yes please provide full details.
> *
> Would the answer be something like - "I plan to work in the UK. I have previous work experience in field X,Y,Z and plan to look for a job in that field but will not limit myself to just this employment.


Yes, that's acceptable and similar to what I wrote in my application. 



> *3.28 What is the address, phone number and email address of your sponsor’s employer?
> *
> Do I have to provide a mobile number for my company or is a landline, postal and email address sufficient? Can I just put N/A in the mobile box?


As long as you supply one type of phone number, ie. landline, you can omit including a mobile number unless you have a boss that is okay with your including their mobile number. 



> Thanks for all the help and sorry for the long post.


Good luck!


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Leanna said:


> Good luck!


Thank you for your quick reply Leanna, very much appreciated!

Can I just confirm as well that it is only the Personal Details Form that is completed online? The Appendix is just completed by hand and then both are printed off and handed in together?

Thanks again.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Phantasmo said:


> Thank you for your quick reply Leanna, very much appreciated!
> 
> Can I just confirm as well that it is only the Personal Details Form that is completed online? The Appendix is just completed by hand and then both are printed off and handed in together?
> 
> Thanks again.


Correct!


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Leanna.


----------

